# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεα gouldian με τη βοήθεια υιοθεσίας

## pantazo

Στις 03/11 βγήκαν 2 μικρά gouldian τα οποία μέχρι στιγμής χαίρουν άκρας υγείας. Την επώαση των αυγών και το μεγάλωμα των μικρών έχουν αναλάβει οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι και μέχρι στιγμής πάνε πολύ καλά. Συντομα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## mpikis

Ακόμα μια φορα ακουμε για υιοθεσια...αραγε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μεγαλωσουν τα παιδια τους τα gouldians...???ΝΑ τα χαιρεσαι και αν σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## pantazo

Ούτε εύκολο είναι ούτε δύσκολο. Απλά όταν βλέπεις ότι περνάνε οι ημέρες και δεν κάθονται με επιμέλεια στα αυγά τους τότε πρέπει να δράσεις άμεσα. Οι γονείς gouldian στο μεσοδιάστημα ξαναγέννησαν και τώρα είναι πολύ επιμελείς. Είναι ανάλογα με τη περίπτωση.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αντωνη μια ερωτηση αρχειου.
Οι παραμανες που χρησιμοποιεις, πριν μεγαλωσουν τα προηγουμενα γκουλντιανς, ειχαν μεγαλωσει ποτε δικα τους μικρα?

----------


## Αλεξης

Και για να συμπληρωσω τον Οδυσσεα.
Οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι (παραμανες) πρεπει να ειναι ζευγαροι;
Και αν ναι, πρεπει και αυτοι να ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης;
Η τους βαζεις μια φωλια και τα αυγα...και μεριμνουν απλα για την συνεχεια;

----------


## pantazo

Οδυσσέα και Αλέξη καλησπέρα. Το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι (για ζευγάρι πρόκειται) μεγαλώνει μικρά για πρώτη φορά. Αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω ότι στη 2η γέννα όλα πάνε καλά δεν ισχύει πλέον. Το αρσενικό εχθές εντελώς ξαφνικά μας χαιρέτησε... Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση τα αυγά τους τα έβαλα στο άλλο ζευγάρι των κοινωνικών σπίνων που συμπτωματικά είχαν γεννήσει τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες. Αλέξη σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποίησα κοινωνικούς σπίνους είχαν ήδη κάνει τα δικά τους αυγά.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αντωνη λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου αν και μπερδευτηκα λιγο για το πιο πουλακι εχασες.
Μαλλον κοινωνικο σπινο;
Ελπιζω το νεο ζευγαρι να τα παει καλα με την υιοθεσια.

Αλεξη τους κοινωνικους σπινους ως παραμανες μπορεις να τους βαλεις οχι μονο σε ζευγαρι αλλα και σε διαφορους συνδιασμους.
3 αρσενικα μαζι, 2 θυληκα μαζι, και οτι αλλο δοκιμασεις μπορει να πετυχει.
Ζευγαρι 2 θυληκων εχω δοκιμασει εγω μονο και ειχε επιτυχια.
Μονο προβλημα ηταν πως εκαναν και δικα τους αυγα και πρεπει να τα ξεχωριζεις και να τα αφαιρεις.
Επισης δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης για να υιοθετησουν.
Αρκει να μπαινουν στην φωλια για να κοιμηθουν οπως συνηθιζουν οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι.
Καθε πρωι τους βαζεις απο ενα πλαστικο αυγο και νομιζουν πως καποιο απο αυτα το εκανε και ξεκινουν ετσι να κλωσσανε.
Αυτο θα πρεπει να γινεται σχεδον παραλληλα με την γεννηση των αυγων που θελεις να υιοθετηθουν.
Οταν δεις οτι καθονται κανονικα στα αυγα τοτε αλλαζεις τα πλαστικα με τα κανονικα.
Στην περιπτωση που χρειαστει να υιοθετησουν νεοσσους, φροντιζεις να κανεις τα παραπανω, αφηνοντας τους κοινωνικους να κλωσσουν τα πλαστικα.
Μετα περνεις τον νεοσσο και τον "ανταλλαζεις" με ενα πλαστικο αυγο προσθετοντας ισως και μερικα τσοφλια απο ενα βρασμενο αυγο για να μπερδευτουν οι παραμανες.

*Το πιο σημαντικο ολης της διαδικασιας* ειναι πως, αν τα πουλια δεν προοριζονται καθαρα για εκθεσιακους σκοπους, η υιοθεσια πρεπει να γινεται μονο για να σωθει καποια παρατημενη γεννα ή καποιοι πεταμενοι εξω απο την φωλια, νεοσσοι. Με την υιοθεσια ως γνωστον χανοντε σιγα σιγα τα μητρικα ενστικτα των απογονων και ετσι καταστρεφεται το ειδος αυτο που τοσο αγαπαμε. 
Τα γκουλντιανς ειναι πολυ καλοι γονεις και κατασκευαστες φωλιων αρκει να βρουν τις καταλληλες συνθηκες.
Ακομα και αυτα που εχουν αποτυχει σε 1-2 γεννες θα ειναι ετοιμα την επομενη χρονια μιας και τα προβληματα στην εκτροφη τους παρουσιαζονται στα νεαρα και απειρα πουλια.

----------


## pantazo

Το αρσενικό gouldian πέθανε. Λόγω του γεγονότος αυτού το θηλυκό εγκατέλειψε τη φωλιά...

Οδυσσέα, συμφωνώ με την τελευταία πρότασή σου ότι δηλαδή τα gouldian είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς.

----------


## pantazo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Η ζωή συνεχίζεται. Σήμερα βγήκαν 3 μικρά (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τη στιγμή που έφυγα για τη δουλειά). Το θεαματικό είναι ότι η μητέρα bengalese με άφησε να παρατηρήσω το πως βοήθησε να βγει από το αυγό το τρίτο μικρό. Το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί κάθε φορά που πλησίαζα κάλυπτε τα μικρά και τα υπόλοιπα αυγά.

Καταπλητική εμπειρία. Η μητέρα έκανε μια μικρή τομή στη περιφέρεια του αυγού και σιγά σιγά απεκάλυπτε το μικρό. Σε κάποια στιγμή και ενώ το κέλυφος είχε σχεδον κοπεί στη μέση η μητέρα με μία κίνηση έβγαλε το μικρό. Στη συνέχεια μαλάκωσε με το ράμφος της το κέλυφος και το έφαγε καθαρίζοντας έτσι τη φωλιά. 

Αν και έχω πουλιά πολλά χρόνια δεν είχε τύχει ποτέ να δω όλη τη διαδικασία.

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραία εμπειρία, πρέπει να θεωρείς πολύ τυχερό τον εαυτό σου.
Να σου πάνε όλα καλά με τα πουλάκια.
Πως πέθανε το αρσενικό? Υποθέτεις οτι αρρώστησε?

----------


## pantazo

Μαρία το προηγούμενο βράδυ ήταν μια χαρά. Την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί ήταν φουσκωμένο το βραδάκι της ίδιας ημέρας έφυγε. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ήταν.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Αντωνη πολυ ωραια εμπειρια..  :winky: 
Εγω περιμενω τις φωτογραφιες....  :Big Grin:

----------


## pantazo

Εκείνη τη στιγμή πήρα τη βιντεοκάμερα αλλά η θηλυκιά σταμάτησε το άνοιγμα του αυγού. Δεν ήθελα να την ενοχλήσω πολύ και άφησα την κάμερα.

Σήμερα είχε βγεί και το 4ο μικρό και απομένει άλλο ένα αυγό. Θα δούμε αύριο τι θα γίνει με αυτό.

Φωτογραφίες σύντομα.

Αντώνης

----------


## Niva2gr

Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά!
ΦΟβερή εμπειρία!

----------


## pantazo

Σήμερα 21/11 βγήκε και το πέμπτο. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα πάνε καλά.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Aντωνη ευχομαι τα καλυτερα...
Να σου ζησουν..και να πανε ολα τελεια...  :Big Grin:

----------


## pantazo

Οι πρώτες τους φωτογραφίες.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πανεμορφα τα μικρα αλλα πανεμορφη και η θετη κοινωνικη μαμα...  ::  
Να σου ζησουν Αντωνη και στο κλαρι γρηγορα...  :Big Grin:  
Τι χρωματα θα βγουν..?  :winky:

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αντωνη ο αρσενικος που εφυγε σου αφησε μια ωραια εκπληξη για να σου ληψει ακομα περισσοτερο τωρα μιας και οπως φαινεται και αυτος και η θυληκια σου ειναι φορεις μπλε σωματος (split to blue).

Εχεις ενα μικρο μπλε   :winky:

----------


## Windsa

*Diamante de Gould*
Οδυσσέα, πως μπορείς να καταλάβεις οτι τα πουλιά ειναι φορείς μπλε σώματος αφού δεν είναι κανένας απο γονείς μπλε??

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γεια σου Πωλινα.
Οταν ζευγαρωσει μπλε πουλι με κιτρινο ή πρασινο που δεν ειναι φορεις μπλε, τοτε κανενας απογονος δεν θα βγει μπλε αλλα θα ειναι ολοι φορεις μπλε.
Τα πουλια που ειναι φορεις του μπλε δεν ξεχωριζουν οπτικα απο τα υπολοιπα πρασινα ή κιτρινα.
Οταν δυο πουλια φορεις του μπλε ζευγαρωσουν μεταξυ τους, το 25% των νεοσσων θα βγει με μπλε σωμα.
Ετσι λοιπον αν απο ζευγαρι 2 πρασινων πουλιων, εχεις μπλε απογονο, καταλαβαινεις οτι και οι 2 γονεις ειναι φορεις του μπλε.
Τα μπλε, τα μπλε παστελ και τα ασημενια ξεχωριζουν κατευθειαν απο την πρωτη μερα γεννησης τους επειδη ειναι πιο "λευκα" απο τα υπολοιπα οπως βλεπεις και στην φωτογραφια του Αντωνη.
Ασημενιο ή μπλε παστελ βγαινει με τους παρακατω συνδιασμους

κιτρινο φορεας μπλε Χ πρασινο φορεας μπλε
κιτρινο φορεας μπλε Χ κιτρινο φορεας μπλε
μπλε Χ κιτρινο φορεας μπλε
μπλε Χ μπλε παστελ
μπλε Χ ασημενιο
ασημενιο Χ μπλε παστελ
ασημενιο Χ ασημενιο


Ισως να ξεχναω και καποιο.
Να σημειωσω οτι καλο ειναι να αναπαραγονται μπλε με πουλια φορεις γιατι σε ζευγαρωμα μπλε με μπλε ενδεχεται να υπαρξουν απογονοι με μικροτερο μεγεθος και ισως πιο ευαισθητοι.

----------


## Windsa

Καλημέρα, Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Οδυσσέα για τη εξήγησή σου. Τωρα κατάλαβα...

----------


## maria

Δεν υπάρχει όμως τρόπος να ξέρεις άν οι γονείς είναι φορείς του μπλε παρά μόνο απο τους απογόνους?  :: :

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Εαν δεν γνωριζεις τους γονεις του πουλιου, οχι. 
Ειναι ιδιοι με τα αντιστοιχα πρασινα και κιτρινα γκουλντιανς που δεν ειναι φορεις.

Εχω ακουσει μια αποψη οτι τα πρασινα πουλια φορεις του μπλε παρουσιαζουν ελαχιστα μπλε φτερακια στην πλατη τους.
Προς το παρον δεν το εχω παρατηρησει στα δικα μου αλλα και δεν το εχω διαβασει και πουθενα αλλου.

----------

